# Open app not visible in dock?



## aishafenton (May 14, 2001)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a way to hide a running application's dock icon?

For instance.. I like to have Stickies running in the background but I don't want to have it cluttering up my dock.. 

And on a more general note..
Does anyone else out there think that in OSX there needs to   be something equivalent to the Window's (yuk) System tray??

I do like the dock.. but some things I run just don't require that much attention...

Thanks,
Aisha


----------



## griffman (May 16, 2001)

Here's a description of how to do it:

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20010420005353216

However, the problem is that this puts the app in background mode, which means you can't type in it -- so Stickies is not a good candidate.  But other 'process only' tasks may be...

-rob.


----------



## tismey (Jun 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by griffman _
> *Here's a description of how to do it:
> 
> http://www.macosxhints.com/article....this page to find out how to do it.
> ...


----------



## aishafenton (Jun 16, 2001)

This hack does work.. but it still isn't the complete solution.  The problem with this hack is that it puts the application into permanent background mode.. meaning that no keystrokes can go to it...

So doing this to Stickies, for example, is a bad idea, since you wouldn't be able to type to it...

Any other ideas anyone???



Quote "www.macosxhints.com" ...

----------
If you'd like to have an application running, but without a dock icon, there's a way achieve this by modifying the application's plist file. Read the rest of this article if you'd like the (fairly simple) instructions.

NOTE: This one goes in the clearly 'experimental' category. I have not tried this myself yet, but the source (the X4U mailing list) is generally good, and it seems to make logical sense. Use at your own risk!!

Open a terminal session, and first navigate to the "Contents" folder of the application you'd like to modify (note - you may want to make a backup of the app first, especially if it's one of the Apple-installed applications). This example uses Key Caps:

cd 'Applications/Utilities/Key Caps.app/Contents/'

Now, edit the Info.plist file:

vi Info.plist

You can use vi, pico, or emacs to do the editing.

Just before the closing Just before the closing </dict> tag, add

<key>NSBGOnly</key>
<string>1</string>

Save the edited Info.plist, then launch Key Caps from the GUI (it's in /Applications). If your edit was successful, you should see the Key Caps window come up, but no icon in the dock.


----------



## prahn (Oct 6, 2001)

Does anybody know how I can hide an icon from an app in the Dock. I always have DropDrawers running. (A great little utility with a nice Aqua interface). I never want it to quit...

What can I do to make the icon in my Dock disappear?


----------



## Jadey (Oct 6, 2001)

An application has to be written to do this. Some have this feature implemented. Email the author and ask if she will consider adding it in.


----------



## Iuis (Oct 6, 2001)

I am not sure if I understand your Question..why would you want an icon disappear if you have it always running?
can't you just drag it out of the dock?


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 6, 2001)

If it's a Cocoa app you want to do this to, you're in luck, but if it's a Carbon app you'll have to get the author of it to implement it.

If it's a Cocoa app, navigate to it, control-click (or right click on the mouse if you have a two button one), select 'Show Package Contents' from the pop up menu.

Open up the Contents folder.  There will be a file called Info.plist.  Open that up in your favorite text editor (NOTE: if you open it up in TextEdit, make sure that it is set to plain text, NOT rich text format).

At the bottom, before the <xmp></dict></xmp> line, add this in:

<xmp><key></xmp>NSUIElement<xmp></key></xmp>
<xmp><string></xmp>1<xmp></string></xmp>

Then save the file, and restart the the app if it's running.

Note that this will also disable the application's menu bar...you won't be able to see that, either.

If you want to set it back to normal, all you have to do is either change the 1 in that second line to 0, or just delete both lines.  Restart the app if it's running.


----------



## genghiscohen (Oct 6, 2001)

(Drat!  Darkshadow beat me to it!)


----------



## prahn (Oct 7, 2001)

Thank you all for your fast replies!

Damn, DropDrawers is carbon app! So I will have to write to SigSoftware and hope they will implement this in their next version.... If they only had a beautiful icon...


----------



## Jadey (Oct 12, 2001)

You can put a new icon on the application in the meantime. BTW Darkshadow,  great tip. You should post it to the How-To forum.


----------



## smilinggoat (Oct 15, 2001)

is it possible to completely hide an app in X.1 so that it doesn't even show up in the dock?

thanks,
the smiling goat


----------



## RacerX (Oct 15, 2001)

The Dock has taken the place of the Application Menu, so if it doesn't show up in the Dock, I don't know how you would go back to it (unless you wanted it running only in the background).


----------



## Abakadoosh (Oct 15, 2001)

not that i know of.  in order to have the app not show up in the dock, it has to be written for that.  this is only from what i've read (numerous posts) and i may be wrong, but im pretty sure that the application has to have that option built into it, and that its not just a universal option.


----------



## WoLF (Oct 15, 2001)

when you have the open app just hold the option key and click somewhere OUTSIDE of that application, finder for example and it will hide.


----------



## uoba (Oct 16, 2001)

keeping an open app from appearing in the Dock is to erase the icon, you'll just get a blank space in the dock!!!! 

I know, I ain't good at this system changing stuff!!!


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 16, 2001)

I believe what he meant was to not have anything show in the dock, even a blank space. There are many examples of this, such as LaunchBar...and uhm...LaunchBar.

Anyway, it is possible to have _any_ Cocoa application do this. It is even possible to get any carbon application to do this, although I threw away my only example of this.

Here is something that a quick search for the words hide, icon, and dock brought up:



> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *If it's a Cocoa app you want to do this to, you're in luck, but if it's a Carbon app you'll have to get the author of it to implement it.
> 
> If it's a Cocoa app, navigate to it, control-click (or right click on the mouse if you have a two button one), select 'Show Package Contents' from the pop up menu.
> ...


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 16, 2001)

I just noticed that in that quote, Darkshadow said that it's not possible to it to a Carbon application oneself. Again, this isn't entirely true. It's very possible, and I've done it before. It's just not all that fun, and I'd have to refigure out how to do it. In some applications, you have to actually add a specific resource to it with ResEdit. In others, the resource is there, and it's easy to modify it.


----------



## simX (Oct 16, 2001)

One good example of the icon not showing up in the dock is Snapz Pro X, the awesome screen-capturing utility from Ambrosia Software (www.ambrosiasw.com).

I keep the icon in the dock anyway (it doesn't register as open though), because I can click the icon and have it bring up the screenshot window, as well as using Command-Shift 3.


----------



## frgee (Oct 18, 2001)

do you know of any way to hide running apps in the dock?  that is, i have a bunch of programs running and the dock gets too long.  i don't want some of those programs showing up, i know they are running, they always run, and it seems like a waste of space to have the icon in the dock.

thanks for any help.


----------



## ksv (Oct 18, 2001)

I think the app will disappear from the dock if you select "Hide yourapp" from the File menu, but I'm not sure about this because I'm not running OS X right now... 
Sorry if I'm wrong...


----------



## ksv (Oct 20, 2001)

OK, I was wrong, sorry


----------



## frgee (Oct 20, 2001)

any other ideas?


----------



## Pauldunlop (Oct 20, 2001)

It isn't possible to do so using the current dock. your only option would be to switch of Apple's dock, and use a third party one, perhaps. The only way for an app not to appear in the dock is if the app itself is written so it doesn't. I only currently know of one that can do this, which is SnapzPro ! Soz, but I don't think there's any other way.


----------



## shogunjp (Dec 2, 2001)

I was wondering if there was a way to remove an active application from the dock?

For example, the "Clock", I have the floating part active, and I don't really need or want the little clock icon in the dock, is there anyway I can hide or remove it from the dock?

Thanks


----------



## Nalmar (Dec 3, 2001)

If you don't care about the menubar either, you can add the lines :

	<key>NSUIElement</key>
	<string>1</string>

at the end of the "info.plist" file, just before </dict>
</plist>

This will turn the application to a background only process. It will not have a menubar, no dock icon, not listed in the force quit window.


details :
1- option-click the application
2- Chose "show content of" ( 4th item I think )
3- double-click "content"
4- Drag "info.plist" to textedit
5- make modification, save and try


----------



## Nalmar (Dec 3, 2001)

the tags in my previous post got removed by the html parser so look an this attached file for what the end of your "info.plist" file should look like


----------



## genghiscohen (Dec 4, 2001)

If you have the Developer Tools installed, you can easily edit any Info.plist file (any *.plist file, for that matter) with PropertyListEditor. 
Also, some apps already have NSUIElement in their Info.plist.  In which case, just change 0 to 1.


----------



## twister (Jan 4, 2002)

Is there a way to get an application NOT to show up in the dock?  I have a printer application that needs to be open but i dont ever want to see it.

Twister


----------



## edX (Jan 4, 2002)

just drag the icon out onto the desktop and watch it go poof. no need to have any programs in the dock at all really if you don't want them there. i just keep some commonly used ones there, have a few more aliased icons on desktop and go find anything else that comes up that i need. i can't imagine how a printer utility got there unless you put it there.


----------



## bubbajim (Jan 4, 2002)

I think twister meant how to keep an active application out of the dock...

Twister's last thread regarded HP Officejet G85 drivers, so I am assuming that he is wanting to find a way to let the Officejet Communications Extension from showing up in the dock.  The extension has to be open whenever you want to print.  I grew tired of it too, so I decided that I was no longer gonna use the dock and went with Drag Thing.  I like the tab function since the dock looks way to cluttered when you put more than 10 or so apps on it.  Now I just hide the dock and not worry about active apps showing up in there.

Another annoyance with the HP app is that is maintains a constant communication either with the print server or the printer itself, because if you have a network monitor you will see a constant pinging going on between the devices and it will go away once you quit the HP app.

Maybe someone here with some command line savvy can figure out how to turn these kind of apps into background processes that don't take up space on the dock.  There's gotta be a way to do this since there are other processes on that are in the background and don't show up as an app.

(boy this is sure longwinded need to learn shorthand )


----------



## twister (Jan 4, 2002)

you are exactly correct bubbajim.  i suppose i could only have the little extension thing open when i wanna print but that is also annoying.


Twister


----------



## edX (Jan 4, 2002)

silly me, not understanding something because it is something you guys do differently than i do i guess. or else we just find different things annoying. i keep my dock on auto hide so the only time i ever see it is when i reach down to launch an app.  ok it occassionally pops up when using a bottom scroll bar but i am getting much better at avoiding it. at any rate the in use icons don't bother me. i just wish apple made the thing two rows deep. if it didn't show up in front of my apps i would just leave it up. but i am not sure i see any advantage in that over the old method of putting aliases on desktop. i really miss my launcher. I have tried one of the replacements and not only does it suck, it is too expensive. 

oh well.


----------



## tazmandevil (Jan 8, 2002)

say, Bubbajim, is it true, that the Printerdrivers from HP's officeJet for OS X 10.1 does not work directly over USB....... i should "need" a Printserver from HP???? are they crazy? ... und 9 it worked all fine!

and is it true, that you or this other guy are having a "Office G Communication Extension" that runs "natively" under OS 10 or is it too starting the "Classic", for working???? -> (that would be absolutely unuseable to me!)

is it?


----------



## twister (Jan 8, 2002)

i'm printing over a network. if your connected directly by usb i'd think it would be just fine.  No extra stuff should be needed.


----------



## tazmandevil (Jan 8, 2002)

hey sorry, you think that, but the reality talks another language! IT DOES NOT WORK! *seufz* ;-(

by the way, the installer is starting "Classic" in Mac OS X, then it says: "The Office All-In-One communication extension" crashed in unknown reasons".... then (loud the manual) you should start the "HP Setup Assistent", but after clicking it happens : .... NOTHING.... then i tried to start the communication extension manually and ..... it was the first time, my 10.1 crashed in a such wax, that only a cold reboot let run it again!... (later in testing the driver it crashed another 5 times!)....

then a look into the print center offers a few of AI*** Ports (in the USB Port there he means still: HP office jet? not supported!....... selecting an AIo and it asks for a IP Number (funny, under system 9 the all-in-one driver works with my officejet! *ggg*).... 

what should i say? ....

me as a home-user am not interested in buying a HP Printserver.....  for 777.- Swiss Francs i can expect a working Driver, Support, Website and a kind of kind.... that everything is blowing in the mind!.... 

hp will die, if they make further so!


----------



## bubbajim (Jan 8, 2002)

The installer I used did not launch classic at anytime.  The Officejet Communication Extension launches natively and does not launch classic.  The only time classic launches for me when dealing with the Officejet is when I scan in a file.  The scan program that is bundled with the officejet is still a classic app.  That is why HP will not post these drivers on their site and require that you call them to get an updated cd.

If classic launches when your computer boots up, then I recommend removing the hp drivers out of OS 9's system folder.  If you still have them in there then you may have two officjet communication extensions loading at the same time; one classic and one native.

I did have some trouble with the installation process.  I never get to complete the HP Director Assistant program.  It never finds the printer in the end, but I can print and scan without any issues at all.  The assistant does show both USB and TCP/IP in the settings so I would not see any reason why the Officejet would not directly connect using USB.

I have 6 computers hooked up to it, so a print server is neccesary, but at one time I did have it connected via USB in classic without any trouble.

If you run into any further trouble I would remove both native drivers and classic drivers and restart  the processs cleanly by installing only the native drivers.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jan 8, 2002)

A -LOT- of applications may have trouble if they're being run on an UFS partition...

try running it off of another disk, if you have one.


----------



## twister (Jan 8, 2002)

I installed everything in X first.  Without Classic running.  I set it all up and made sure it was working before starting classic.  Also i emailed HP and called them.  And they were more than happy to help me out.  

Twister


----------



## tazmandevil (Jan 9, 2002)

Well, at first
 @bubbajam:
 i have not installed the driver for OS 9 but for X.
 i know, that a driver was running in OS 9, but he does not work in X.
 The HP Setup Assistent is never running in my case, so i'm not able to look, what he says/means.
 sure are the USB and TCP/IP Ports available in the "Print Center", but instead a driver is there a "?" and: "no driver available"
-> therefore; the HP Driver don't let choose a "Printer" over the OS X system own USB-Bus, he creates 2 own Ports: "AIO Printer" and "AIO Fax", where he looks for a TCP/IP-Number. (what has that to do with USB?)
 i don't need the scan software, i need at first the printer drivers!

 @ dev.lqd.:
 I also don't use UFS, i use HFS+.

Now a question @ you, bubbajam:
 wear your "HP all-in-one Communication extension" a OS-X icon or a (pixeld) Classic-Icon? ;-)... in my case, he has "NO" errors because of more than one extension installed, at all he installs a own extension on the OS X volume and starts it with the "Start-objects" in the System-Preferences!

In a message from HP i read by my self, that they would expect troubles with some other "Startup Objects", but i can ensure you, i have no other Objects running!


----------



## twister (Jan 9, 2002)

(pixeld) Classic-Icon

Doesnt do anything but it is needed to print in os x. It even says 'applicaton not responding' if you right click on it.

Twister


----------



## tazmandevil (Jan 9, 2002)

is "Classic" then running on your OS X, when u use the officejet or not? *wonder*....

well, it's so, that i:
 Downloaded the Update file yesterday evening from the HP-Homepage. (there was already a matter, that the downloaded file was named: "getsoftware.cgi" so i expected and renamed it to "something.smi" and it let open by DiskImage. After trying around yesterday i also tried: *.dmg and *.img... but nothing differences!

The "HP All-In-One Communication extension" IS in fact a "Classic-Application"!!!

and now the reason, why i don't want the Software order: because i live in switzerland, and in whole europe HP has "NO" support office. I would have to order and let it shipping from the states! Sorry, but i don't pay 100.- again more for something, usually you can get over the internet!!!

and, the most important thing:

I want to use it with USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB USB !
on Mac OS X 10.1.2


So, is this possible, YES/NO???


----------



## twister (Jan 9, 2002)

Classic doesnt have to be running for me to print.  Even though what looks like a classic extension icon has to be running in X.

If you want i could email you the installer i have. it may work better.

Twister


----------



## tazmandevil (Jan 9, 2002)

oh,  thanks for that offer, but the problem is, i hav just 10MB place in my mailbox and only 20MB on my idisk... *seufz*...
but, is it possible, that you stuff the "HP all-in-one Communication extension" (for X) and email it to me? 
tazmandevil@mac.com


----------



## bubbajim (Jan 9, 2002)

When installing the HP software.  The Director Assistant Program is the one that selects wether your printer is connected via USB or TCP/IP.  You do not make the selection in the print center.


BTW HP just released new drivers this week at Macworld and also should be obtainable via www.versiotracker.com


----------



## bigbadbill (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Red Phoenix _
> *I just noticed that in that quote, Darkshadow said that it's not possible to it to a Carbon application oneself. Again, this isn't entirely true. It's very possible, and I've done it before. It's just not all that fun, and I'd have to refigure out how to do it. In some applications, you have to actually add a specific resource to it with ResEdit. In others, the resource is there, and it's easy to modify it. *



I'd really like to know how to do this, if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## Roadie (Jan 17, 2003)

You know how when an app is hidden its icon in the dock gets faded?  Well say you have a bunch of apps hidden, is there something you can do with all those icons so they arent taking up space in the dock (besides quitting the app)?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 17, 2003)

Don't have all apps you use in the dock. Create folders where you have aliases to those progs, and drag those folders to dock (in right) - e.g i have net folder, image folder, office folder and other folder - then ctrl clik on the folder to see all aliases - if i need other browsers than chimera i go there and click e.g Exploiter to get it. That way  dock remains clean =  finder, notes, mail, terminal, chimera, bbedit, appleworks, itunes, prefs, icab, adium, project builder. ALL other apps aer in those minimal folders - you can change those folders icon to make them look nicer on dock.


----------



## Roadie (Jan 18, 2003)

ok i made a folder, then put a bunch of aliases inside of it, then dragged that folder into the dock.  but when i actually start the program, another icon for the program appears in the dock....those are the icons i want to do something with.  

I already use Snard to organize my apps on the dock, which is pretty much what you were telling me to do i think.

My thought was that once an app was started, and then hidden, to sort of remove the icon from the dock, or maybe arrange then into some sort of subfolder or something.


----------



## Decado (Jan 18, 2003)

Apps, that you dont normally have in the dock, that only show up when you start them, dissapears from the dock when you hide them. unless you use a third-party plug-in, like tinker-tools, to have them rendered as faded.

regards
Decado


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 18, 2003)

if i remember right, tinker tool only fades them out = they still are there, in the same order, taking as much space. The only wat to have as little icons as possible seems to have their on hold items as little as possible (e.g. i could take away appleworks and itunes) .. How would it work to see then what ou have runnning ? Passing slowly over the dock with mouse?


----------



## ex2bot (Jan 18, 2003)

I agree.

In 10.2.3 on a relatively unspoiled new installation (my iMac), the icons of _running and hidden_ applications do not disappear. They just fade.

I'm not running Tinkertool, either.

Doug


----------



## ksv (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, if it should disappear from the dock when you hide it, how should you get it back, without double-clicking the application again?


----------



## Roadie (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Well, if it should disappear from the dock when you hide it, how should you get it back, without double-clicking the application again?  *



Thats why i was wondering if we can organize them into a subfolder maybe.  I can go a long time without switching to some of the apps that are "hidden", and id rather not have them taking up space in the dock.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Well, if it should disappear from the dock when you hide it, how should you get it back, without double-clicking the application again?  *


 Go into the Application menu of any non-hidden program ans select "Show All"...


----------



## Roadie (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Go into the Application menu of any non-hidden program ans select "Show All"... *



nice...now someone tell me how to hide those semi-transparent icons and we'll be in business


----------



## boi (Jan 18, 2003)

mine don't go transparent =(


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 18, 2003)

Seems like a lot of trouble here, what prevents you from just quitting an inactive program, apps restart very quickly after first use in my experience????


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 26, 2003)

I thought someone may have mentioned this before, but I was wondering if it's possible (10.1.5) to open an app that normally would show up in the dock, but not let it show in the dock. Preferrably also not pop to the top of the window stack either.

I tried opening it in a shell with _open app &_ (like you can do with screensavers in Jag to make them appear as the background) to no avail.

The idea is that I've got an app that takes screen-captures, and I think someone is messing around with my computer when I'm away so I want to be able to launch the app without it appearing in the dock.

I considered going through the package and deleting the icon, but it's not a Cocoa bundle so there is no package...

Any other ideas?


----------



## gatorparrots (Jan 26, 2003)

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20010701191518268
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20010420005353216


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 26, 2003)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## jollewhoever (Jan 27, 2003)

Or you can use Res Edit to modify your app so it is set as an Background only application..


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 2, 2003)

Dockless should do the trick:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18195


----------



## senne (Feb 2, 2003)

1) http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=7745
2) http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=27611
3) http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=3602
4) http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=7091
5) http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=7913
6) http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=11523
7) http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=10100


8 THREADS ABOUT THE SAME THING!!!!!!! ON ONE PAGE!!!


come on..........people!


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 2, 2003)

senne, none of those links work: "Invalid thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the webmaster".

Secondly my thread above is an _original_ thread which has the _exact same subject line_! I agree with senne c'mon...

I assume bobw, dktrickey, or evildan concatenated these two (or more) threads? Did it inherit the subject or was it always the exact same thing 

I didn't post that as a response, it's a detached thread, well, used to be.


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm the cause of all this *smile*. I noticed the plethora of threads all about the same topic and posted the same response at the end of each one.

Obviously it got a moderators attention and they merged them all together, which they should have been in the first place if someone would have done a search for the topic before starting a new thread.


----------



## michaelsanford (Feb 2, 2003)

I searched for all the keywords I could think of that are appropriate to this topic, and didn't find anything when I posted...


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 3, 2003)

I just searched for "hide dock" and I got back all eight threads that I posted to.

Obviously it wasn't just you who missed the first thread on the topic -- six other people missed it as well. At least you made the effort to search before posting. A lot of people don't go to that effort and just post, despite the fact that their question has already been answered (perhaps numerous times) on the site.


----------



## senne (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by michaelsanford _
> *senne, none of those links work: "Invalid thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the webmaster".*




they merged all threads into 1 big one.


----------



## Gnomo (Mar 6, 2003)

Help~!

I haven't read this forum until now, because I really like having the icons in the dock, but....quite by accident, I succeeded in doing the very thing that seems to be the goal of this topic.

I don't have any idea how I did this, infact everything was working perfectly fine just a few minutes ago, and I would like to get it back that way.

Here's what happened:

I have a folder (just a regular folder) on my dock next to my trash can.  In said folder are a bunch of alias files to various programs that I would like easy access to, but not clutter my dock with.

When I click and hold down on the folder, I get a dockling that pops up that shows me the contents of the folder.  (I like this cause it is like dresser drawers, but without the hack).  Anyway.  It used to be that when I would select the alias for the program that I wanted, it would launch the program and the icon would appear on the dock.  However, for some unknown reason, now the program launches, but the icon does not appear in the dock.  This holds true for every alias in the folder, even aliases that I create and drop into the folder.

However, If I click and hold on the folder and select "show in finder" and then click on the alias, it will open the app and the icon will appear on the dock.

Obviously this isn't the most inconvienient problem, but it can be annoying.  So, anyone out there have any idea how to undo this...fluke...or whatever it is?


----------



## Gnomo (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gnomo _
> *any idea how to undo this...fluke...or whatever it is? *


Well, I guess the Good Lord giveth and the Good Lord taketh away.


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gnomo _
> *Well, I guess the Good Lord giveth and the Good Lord taketh away. *


Good Lord = Steve Jobs?


----------



## hev-e-d (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the advice on how to turn an app into a background app. I had to edit the info.plst file within the Resources folder within the Contents folder instead, rather than the one in the Contents folder. Works great though!


----------

